# 'Paddle Steamer' under tow sunk in Irish Sea.



## D1566 (Sep 7, 2009)

According to the Holyhead RNLI, North Wales Daily Post, a paddle vessel under tow sank in the Irish Sea off Anglesey;
https://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/north-wales-news/shocking-moment-historic-paddle-steamer-14709133

'MV Oliver Cromwell', No casualties reported.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

More here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-west-wales-44258998

An interesting history perhaps shedding light on the outcome.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

"Oliver Cromwell" was a converted barge, propelled by diesel engine attached to a single screw. Unpowered paddle wheels turned by wake.
https://i2-prod.gloucestershirelive.co.uk/incoming/article1611369.ece/ALTERNATES/s1200/OC-1.jpg


----------



## LucyKnight (Mar 27, 2013)

There is a Chris Witts youtube starting with the history of the Oliver Cromwell and next part is the towing and sinking, which was being recorded. I was told by someone that the vessel only had tug on bow, none stern. Told, and I don't know if true, that the vessel bow bumped wall of lock when being towed out.

https://youtu.be/hHG9dPeZIUo


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Fitness to tow and warranty survey?


----------



## LucyKnight (Mar 27, 2013)

There are some interesting comments on site below page 2, a third way down.

Irish Sea Claims Paddle Steamer | Thunderboat

http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread/3501/irish-sea-claims-paddle-steamer?page=2


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

I looked very much as though there was quite a big bump when leaving the dock. What was the ragged old barge worth anyway? It did not look very special.

Poke about through the stuff on the page at Thunderboats and there is a wonderful phrase on the lines of "when a hot tub and a freezer came out through the patio doors" when describing the loss of another tow. At least these tows are unmanned (though maybe not un-insured? I know not).


----------



## LucyKnight (Mar 27, 2013)

There is also an interesting discussion on pages 3 and 4 of Thunderboats thread below. Some members critically discuss the bump when leaving dock, the towing techniques used e.g. no snotter used, alignment of vessel when entering lock, and also how the trim had been observed to have changed according to eye witness by the time vessel had left estuary and entered Bristol Channel. It appears one member who has had considerable experience in the tug/towing industry has sent correspondence to the new owner in Colleraine giving a critical analysis of his observations from the video.


Irish Sea Claims Paddle Steamer | Thunderboat

http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread/3501/irish-sea-claims-paddle-steamer?page=3


http://thunderboat.boards.net/thread/3501/irish-sea-claims-paddle-steamer?page=4


----------

